

Getting Started with tmux - victorquinn
http://gettingstartedwithtmux.com

======
kbwt
My main annoyance with tmux is the inconsistency of clipboard integration
support. There are terminal-specific hacks* that mostly resolve the problem,
but those become ineffective when I have to work on another machine (where I
likely don't control what software is installed).

* For urxvt users, add the following to your .tmux.conf:

set-option -ga terminal-override ',rxvt-uni*:XT:Ms=\E]52;%p1%s;%p2%s\007'

------
victorquinn
Posting because I think this community may be interested but if this is some
violation of the rules of self promotion or something I'll gladly remove it
and my apologies.

Happy to answer any questions anyone may have about it!

~~~
Scramblejams
Not a big deal, but since you made the guide, wouldn't this be an appropriate
submission to tag as a "Show HN?"

~~~
victorquinn
That would probably make sense, I didn't think of it at the time!

Perhaps one of the mods can edit it?

